# Is anybody selling their car/ SUV?



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

We are looking for a car to buy, preferably a small SUV but would still be interested if it's not.

Thanks!


----------



## KanD (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi there,
we are moving soon to Singapore and have a Toyota prado VX in pearl white. the car is only a few months old and has done about 6,000Km. if you are interested please reply?
thanks


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi BLM and KanD, you can get more mileage on your posts by placing ads on:

GNAds4U.com
dubbizle.com


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Equus!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

erm

That second link should be Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Ogri. My mistake. "dubizzle" not "dubbizle".


----------

